# Spiny Lobster



## flpaintmaster (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw this on another public forum I follow, it refers to the lobster found in Florida or the Bahamas.    I had never heard of this method of cooking a spiny lobster.  Sounds like a good idea:

"We like to trim the underside of the tails so only the hard shell from  the top side remains, like a U shaped trough with a tail.  Pull the raw  meat out, clean the vein, like mentioned above. place meat back in shell  so it's able to set in the melting juices while broiling.  Pre baste it  or coat it with a thick mixture of butter, garlic, breadcrumbs on the  topside of the raw meat, like a thick paste.  The breadcrumbs will turn  brown or even burn, but it's awesome.  This method for us, keeps the  meat tender, soft, tasty and never rubbery, like when you over boil  them.  You could do the same method in the grill I suppose.  I've  grilled them with success too, but in my opinion it is easier to over  cook them on the grill.  I am sure the master grill folks on here could  do it justice. But using the shell as a dish to preserve the juices is  key."

Tim Abbott


----------



## pacanis (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like it would work well to me, too. I'm not sure about the burning breadcrumbs part... but the rest sounds good.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been harvesting and cooking "Florida/Caribbean lobster for over 35 years. It is impossible to remove the raw tail meat of a fresh out of the water lobster without it shredding. The ones they are using have probably been iced down enough that the tail muscle has relaxed. In some recipes, calling for raw tail meat, I have found that it is best to freeze the tail(s) over night and then defrost them. The "vein" has already been removed during "tailing" using the antena.

Use shears to cut the membrane along the swimmerette line on the underside of the tail. The meat should just pop out of the shell.
Craig


----------



## FiletLebron (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like it would be delicious.


----------

